# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC un plasmasa.

## WildGun

Jau iepriekš atvainojos par savu neprasmi. Pievienoju savu jautājumu jau esošam topikam, bet jams nerādās aktīvs. Laikam tups esmu...

Jautājums sekojošs - kādus apgriezienus/padeves/ griežnus pareizāk lietot, apstrādājot dažādus plastmasas veidus? Par organisko stiklu izlasīju. Puslīdz skaidrs..

Bet paliek vēl PVC, polistirols, getinakss un citi. Ja nav grūti, padalaties ar savu pieredzi  ::

----------

